# I made a friend who is a hot girl.



## Yomanda9 (Dec 6, 2005)

Today was the best day of my life, but to most winners out there, it would probably be normality....

The premise, I stood at the bus stop waiting for the university bus and another girl was waiting there , she looked like the type of girl you just wouldnt approach if you have SA like I do, but she wasnt the hottest type of girl out there neither. She was good imo basically. So we waited for a bus and it was late, and I spent the time mustering up the courage to ask her

*"do you know when the bus is coming?"*

Eventually after many attempts to do it, i just thought F*** IT what could go wrong?

So I asked her and she said

*"Actually I think its late, I think Im going to miss my biology class now"*

Then she gave me a smile and I smiled back and said

*"yeah, I think im gonna end up walking in to the lecture late"*

To my surprise she then fully turned around and faced me and then we went into a conversation!!!!

she asked some questions like

*"So what classes do you do?"*
*"how long you been at uni?"*
*"do you live around here?"*

And then I responded with some of my own questions, and as I did, I found my confidence growing with each question, I also MAINTAINED eye contact throughout, something I thought was impossible but actually did while relaxing.

She then moved over so I could sit next to her!!!

as we waited the bus evenutally came and we got on and she gestured for me to sit next to her again!!!!! on the bus.

Now this was totally difficult for me, in 20 years of my existence I have never sat next to a girl, this was the closest contact I ever had with woman(she was about my age 20) :hide However, I did eventually relax and we talked more throughout. I then noticed something. I was making her genuinely laugh. I would say something and add something to it and smile and then we both laughed.

*What is this importance of this?*

I always thought that it was impossible to make a girl laugh without purposely trying to be a funny guy, i dont consider myself a funny guy, yet this girl was totally 'flowing with me' as we poked fun at the more degenerate parts of uni life and things on tv.

after the I got off the bus she said:

*"Ill see you later Ant"*

to which i replied

*"see you next time tanya"*

and that was it, the culmination of 20 years of self loathe made something so basic (ie meeting a nice girl and making her a friend) seem to me to give me something to live for.

You may ask, how do you know shes my friend?

well thats what I was thinking midway through the day as I was having my lunch thinking about her, but it was CONFIRMED when I saw her again when I was going home, we locked eyes again and as I was getting on to the bus she waved and smiled at me and she shouted

*"see you when I see you!! "*

and thats it, one step on the ladder dont you think?

my next step... getting her number :afr

and

doing the same to other people, be open and to talk to them.

*I could not believe how easy it was to make a friend just by asking them a starter question.*


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That's awesome! Congrats! A good smile goes a long way, it makes the other person feel comfortable. She seemed really nice too.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

oh that's so cool, the best part is that you felt natural throughout the whole interaction. It's rare, but I love it when I just "click" with someone. I hope you get to see her again, and get her number, keep us updated!


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

That is great  :banana


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

You probably already know this, but try not to put a rush on things like getting her number. Everything is seeming to flow so naturally as it is that if its going to happen, it will.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:nw


----------



## red_reagel (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, man! you deserve it. Yeah, sometimes you just have to talk to them first and you might open a new window. Anyways good job! I think you'll succeed in getting her number. Girls like that you may be interested in them.


----------



## dognutz843 (Aug 14, 2006)

l


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

Choice!!!


----------



## Yomanda9 (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks guys, and yes tania I wont rush in doing this next step, I hope to see her again soon at the stop, but im gonna try and get to know her more first.

I am gonna put some of the lessons I have learned from a book into practice('how to win friends and influence people- by dale carnegie')


----------

